# LEAD LAUNCHER (PDF) (designed by joerg sprave for gamekeeper)



## gamekeeper john

heres the PDF for the "LEAD LAUNCHER" that joerg sprave kindly designed for me a while ago








i have made and sold quiet a few, its a realy great shooter in the "hammer grip" style, 
i have attached the PDF so you can all make it (FOR YOUR OWN USE ONLY)

heres a quick video to see what they look like finished


----------



## Pikeman

That's very generous of you John, thanks very much. I love the look of this slingshot, it looks like it can take 'messive bends' (as Joerg would say








)


----------



## NightKnight

Thanks for sharing John!


----------



## Papa G

thanks for sharing John


----------



## Scooby

When I get some time out from collage, I'm gonna try making this out of steel & aluminium

Scooby


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for sharing it John.


----------



## lightgeoduck

"FOR YOUR OWN USE ONLY"

Can I let a friend shoot it at least once?









That's most excellent of you to not only share the design but provide a great pdf for it as well..

LGD


----------



## geron

Just had to try that one. whipped it out in a hurry . . . it's late here. Just use Titebond II instead of epoxy. Will work out the sanding tomorrow.


----------



## gamekeeper john

geron said:


> Just had to try that one. whipped it out in a hurry . . . it's late here. Just use Titebond II instead of epoxy. Will work out the sanding tomorrow.


thats looking goos







dont forget to show it us once its finished -- gamekeeper john


----------



## BIG-B

Very nice John. When can I buy one lol!


----------



## HopefulHunter

Thanks muchly sir. Got some 18mm ply the other day and need to find something to make with it that I'll enjoy shooting, this one looks like a lot of fun! Cheers, Eddie.


----------



## Ry-shot

cool


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Just found this thread today, decided to make one of these. My biggest hicup was the bottom of the joint. I had a hard time getting it flush. I think it's just my impatience.

I'm definitely excited about this design though, I can't wait to see how it feels when finished so I can see if any improvements could be made for my grip.

-Bob


----------

